# Pentium M Notebook

## Bithammer

Welche Live CD mit welcher Stage nehme ich am besten um das Teil mit Gentoo auszustatten ? (Pentium M)

Pentium 4 ist nicht soooo ganz die richtige Architektur ?

einfach ne generische x86 nehemen oder wie oder was =?

----------

## ank666

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=205355&highlight=thinkpad+r51

Mit Pentium3 scheint man wohl am Besten zu fahren...

----------

## Garwin

hab mein neues centrino-notebook mit ner stage1-installation mit linux26-headern und gcc 3.4 und demzufolge cflag -march=pentium-m erfolgreich installiert.

ok openoffice mochte den gcc 3.4 nicht, aber da konnte ich glücklicherweise auf meinem desktoprechner ein paket erstellen und dann dieses auf dem notebook nutzen.

sonst gabs bisher eigentlich keine probleme, überraschenderweise.

edit: ich seh grad ich hab leicht am topic vorbeigepostet.

meine installation lief dermaßen ab: vorbereitung mit knoppix (ist natürlich auch mit der x86-livecd ob nun minimal oder universal möglich; bequemer mit knoppix  :Smile:  ) und dann das stage1-x86-2004.2-archiv runtergeladen. im großen und ganzen bin ich der offiziellen dokumentation gefolgt, hab aber die abweichenden teile im forum zusammen gesucht.Last edited by Garwin on Sun Oct 24, 2004 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

gibt es dazu ihrendwo eine docu die ich bis jetzt Überlesen habe?

Gruß Norbert

----------

## dacoool

Hi miteinander,

seid wann gibts pentium-m als cflag??

----------

## Inte

 *dacoool wrote:*   

> seid wann gibts pentium-m als cflag??

 Seit gcc 3.4

----------

## Bithammer

Danke für die Tipps, dann schalte ich mal auf pentium-m um  :Wink: 

----------

## Master-Romeo

wie isn des genau, hab von der Thermonologie von Linux noch nich so viel am Hut, wenn ich jetzt als cflag penium-m setzte und gcc-3.4 merge, funtzten dann aber enlightenment oppenoffice auch ????

----------

## reptile

sorry fürs meckern, aber terminologie hat nix mit thermodynamik zu tun...

----------

## Regnaron

 *Master-Romeo wrote:*   

> wie isn des genau, hab von der Thermonologie von Linux noch nich so viel am Hut, wenn ich jetzt als cflag penium-m setzte und gcc-3.4 merge, funtzten dann aber enlightenment oppenoffice auch ????

 

Was meinst du mit "funktionieren"? Nach dem Beitrag oben lässt sich OpenOffice mit einem gcc 3.4 nicht kompilieren. Sollte aber kein Problem sein da du dann halt notfalls auf den gcc 3.3 zurückwechseln können solltest um OpenOffice zu kompilieren.

Zu Enlightmennt kann ich nichts sagen aber es gilt das eben gesagte: Falls es nicht klappt kompilierst du es halt mit dem gcc 3.3.

Aber was genau hat das alles mit einer Terminologie zu tun? *g*

----------

## Master-Romeo

das mir viele Zusammenhänge noch fremd sind, die Installations- bzw. überhaupt fast alle linuxbezoge Routinen angehen.

destawegen! Bin halt irgendwo doch mit meim poligen Windoof aufgewachsen: 

klick, klick,klick "ACHTUNG:FEHLER!", klick, klick, klick .....

nichts mir C compilern und son zeugs....

alles noch ziemlich verwirrend und für mich undurchsichtig

aba danke für die schnelle antwort, dann werd ich irgendwann auch Moms Laptop vergewohltätigen *hihihiihhi*

gruß Bastl

----------

